# Auto Train question



## Murphoid (Jul 16, 2022)

When you arrive at the Auto Train and drop off your car do they ask to see your registration or license or any other paperwork?


----------



## Stremba (Jul 17, 2022)

I’ve done a few trips and they have never asked for that. You pull up to the booth and show your ticket. They give you a folder with a number on it and put a magnet with a matching number on the side of your car. You leave your keys in the car and go into the station to check in. They drive your car onto a car rack and you don’t see it again until they onliad it on the other end. Make sure you have anything you need from your car BEFORE you arrive at the station. At the destination they call numbers as vehicles are off loaded. Listen for your number and pick up your vehicle when your number is called.


----------



## Qapla (Jul 17, 2022)

Since many states require you to have the registration in your car and you need your driver license to drive - you most likely would have these things with you anyway


----------

